# SS Black 1632 vs. Amber rubes



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Hi all! Been away for a while, I have been catching up on lots of projects and housework that got put off for several months. Finally coming up for air and checking back in with everyone.

Since I started shooting tubes I bought them in the generic Amber version from all the Chinese vendors. I recently bought some simple shot 1632 tubes just to give him a try, since I was buying some .5 bands I needed to get up to free shipping. Nothing scientific, just several months of experience with the Amber tubes compared to shooting simple shots 1632 tubes. 

I was very pleasantly surprised to see just how fast the simple shot tubes were compared to the Amber tubes. I was able to see much faster speeds with the simple shot tubes at the same draw length and Tube length. I was even able to shoot 8 mm Steel with a simple shot when I wasn't really able to with the Amber tubes. To be clear I am not fully stretching these bands out because I am looking for a light draw weight in my current situation. I can't speak to what would happen if I stretched them out 600% but as it is now I'm stretching them at about 400%. As with other simpleshot latex I am seeing them last longer than the Amber tubes. Just food for thought since I myself had never tried simple shots tubes and find I really like the experience and the speed of the ¼" and 8 millimeter Steel. Has anyone else experienced the same thing with different types of tubes? I am looking forward to trying the pseudo taper with some tubes when it gets a little colder to see how those work compared to Flat bands.

As I get further away from my last chemo treatment, I am finding that week-over-week I am getting better and more consistent at shooting and my energy levels feel great for every day around the house work and my job. I will be sharing more detailed posts about my ½" polycarbonate sheet that I bought and made several slingshots out of soon. Spoiler alert lexon is an amazing product!

Blessings ALL and I hope this week to come is Awesome for you!


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

vince4242 said:


> Hi all! Been away for a while, I have been catching up on lots of projects and housework that got put off for several months. Finally coming up for air and checking back in with everyone.
> 
> Since I started shooting tubes I bought them in the generic Amber version from all the Chinese vendors. I recently bought some simple shot 1632 tubes just to give him a try, since I was buying some .5 bands I needed to get up to free shipping. Nothing scientific, just several months of experience with the Amber tubes compared to shooting simple shots 1632 tubes.
> 
> ...


This sounds great Vince! You know I bought most of SS’s tube sizes a while back but never really got into using them because I couldn’t really find many resources explaining them. Do you by chance have any links to anything that shows like, everything you can do with tubes and how to rig them up?


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Sandstorm said:


> This sounds great Vince! You know I bought most of SS’s tube sizes a while back but never really got into using them because I couldn’t really find many resources explaining them. Do you by chance have any links to anything that shows like, everything you can do with tubes and how to rig them up?


Hi and welcome to the world of tubes! One of the main advantages of tubes if they last so long. I had a set of single 1842 tubes that lasted 1262 shots!? And yes I counted my shots. As far as length goes tubes are done exactly like bands percentage of stretch depending on how much you want to fully extend them. To attach the tubes to a pouch you can use a cuff. Do a search for Chinese cuff on YouTube or there is a current or very recent post here about putting on cuffs and they work very good. You can just tie them on like you would your band's or you can tighten them into the clamps if you have one of those kind of slingshots. They don't do the best in cold weather but they last a long time and work very well.

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

vince4242 said:


> Hi and welcome to the world of tubes! One of the main advantages of tubes if they last so long. I had a set of single 1842 tubes that lasted 1262 shots!? And yes I counted my shots. As far as length goes tubes are done exactly like bands percentage of stretch depending on how much you want to fully extend them. To attach the tubes to a pouch you can use a cuff. Do a search for Chinese cuff on YouTube or there is a current or very recent post here about putting on cuffs and they work very good. You can just tie them on like you would your band's or you can tighten them into the clamps if you have one of those kind of slingshots. They don't do the best in cold weather but they last a long time and work very well.
> 
> Let us know how it goes.


Thanks kindly Vince! I will take a look. I’m pretty much game to try anything concerning the sport. You never know what you might end up liking!


----------



## ashikrafi (Apr 19, 2020)

vince4242 said:


> Hi all! Been away for a while, I have been catching up on lots of projects and housework that got put off for several months. Finally coming up for air and checking back in with everyone.
> 
> Since I started shooting tubes I bought them in the generic Amber version from all the Chinese vendors. I recently bought some simple shot 1632 tubes just to give him a try, since I was buying some .5 bands I needed to get up to free shipping. Nothing scientific, just several months of experience with the Amber tubes compared to shooting simple shots 1632 tubes.
> 
> ...


Are you using looped or single tubes for 8 mm with 1632 ? 

Sent from my SM-M215F using Tapatalk


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I would use looped 1632 for 8mm, it shoots about the same as 3050 straight tubes. As a rule I usually stick with quarter inch steel for target shooting.


----------

